# The Mentalist S06E06 "Fire and Brimstone" OAD 2013-11-03 -- RERUN?!?!



## IDSmoker

Was this episode a rerun for everyone else, or just me?

Anyone know when the _*real *_episode will air (since I'll have to record it manually)?


----------



## Gene Plantz

CBS claims because football ran over, they substituted a rerun.

Have not seen notice yet of when it will air.


----------



## lew

It will have to air next week. You can't show those episodes out of sequence.


----------



## phox_mulder

Confirmed, CBS is airing it Sunday 11-10.


CBS said:


> Please be advised, last nights original episode of THE MENTALIST Fire and Brimstone was replaced with a repeat episode due to our long-running NFL coverage. This episode is now scheduled to air on Sunday, November 10.
> 
> # # #
> 
> WITH THE FINAL CLUE IN HAND, JANE ATTEMPTS TO GATHER THE REMAINING RED JOHN SUSPECTS IN ONE PLACE IN HOPES OF FINALLY REVEALING HIS IDENTITY, ON THE MENTALIST, AT A SPECIAL TIME, SUNDAY, NOV. 10 (10:30-11:30 PM, ET/CT, 10:0011:00 PM, PT) on the CBS Television Network.
> 
> Michael Gaston Returns as CBI Director Gale Bertram
> Malcolm McDowell Returns as Bret Stiles
> Drew Powell Returns as FBI Agent Reede Smith
> Reed Diamond Returns as Ray Haffner
> Xander Berkeley Returns as Sheriff Thomas McAllister


Of course, Football could go over next week as well, pushing it back yet another week.

phox


----------



## unitron

phox_mulder said:


> Confirmed, CBS is airing it Sunday 11-10.
> 
> Of course, Football could go over next week as well, pushing it back yet another week.
> 
> phox


And apparently no one at TiVo back at the beginning ever lived on the East Coast and watched CBS on Sundays, so it never occurred to them to include a special "60 Minutes" mode that lets you batch bump.


----------



## smbaker

Was looking forward to watching this episode tonight.

Now I like football even less.


----------



## busyba

I assume that they made the decision to bump because the episode wouldn't air before 11pm, and by not having even a portion of the episode appear in "prime time" they would have had adverse consequences with regards to their advertising and/or ratings.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

My TiVo is scheduled to record Fire and Brimstone "again" next week, so it looks like they monkeyed with the Guide Data to avoid the 28-day rule.


----------



## phox_mulder

Rob Helmerichs said:


> My TiVo is scheduled to record Fire and Brimstone "again" next week, so it looks like they monkeyed with the Guide Data to avoid the 28-day rule.


Noticed mine was too, curious what they did to avoid the 28 day rule though.
Nice to know networks are not ignoring DVR viewers as much as they used to.
Or was it TiVo/Tribune folks that made the fix?

Of course, I'm going to check again Saturday to make sure it's still there.

phox


----------



## busyba

I just said "eff it" and viewed it via other means. It was interesting, but seemed to spend a lot of time to do very little.


----------



## JohnDG

Rob Helmerichs said:


> My TiVo is scheduled to record Fire and Brimstone "again" next week, so it looks like they monkeyed with the Guide Data to avoid the 28-day rule.


Looks like they updated the "first run date" to the 10th. HOWEVER, my DirecTV DVR did not pick it up even with the new date, so do double check your ToDo lists.

jdg


----------



## GBL

Rob Helmerichs said:


> My TiVo is scheduled to record Fire and Brimstone "again" next week, so it looks like they monkeyed with the Guide Data to avoid the 28-day rule.


Not in the To Do List on my S3, I just scheduled manually. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## phox_mulder

Checked my S3 last night, and it wasn't scheduled to record after being scheduled when I checked Tuesday.

It also removed the episode on 11-17 saying it already recorded it.

Put 11-10 and 11-17 both back in manually.

Will check again on Sunday morning before heading off to work.


phox


----------



## ronsch

My Series 1 DirecTiVo has it just fine.


----------



## dwit

So what episode did actually air? I did not catch the alert so the Tivo recorded half of what aired, and I watched.

I've got most of the reruns recorded from TNT, up to a point. Maybe I've recorded it already.

Anyone know the s#e#/name of what aired?

Thanks.

ps: Tivo already scheduled itself for the next 2 Sunday epi's(according to the online "ToDo" list).

Edit: Never mind. Looked it up. It was s05e04, "Blood Feud". Reruns haven't got that far, yet.


----------



## stevewjackson

I looked through episodes to identify last week's as one from season 5. But after reading through this thread, I also just checked my Premiere XL's To Do List and find that it's already picked up Sunday night's episode as new. Oddly, though, it does NOT include any ep identifiers. The one that recorded last week said it was s6/e6 and this one says nothing. Next week's says it's s6/e7. Maybe that's what they did to the guide data to ensure it got picked up properly...


----------



## IDSmoker

stevewjackson said:


> I looked through episodes to identify last week's as one from season 5. But after reading through this thread, I also just checked my Premiere XL's To Do List and find that it's already picked up Sunday night's episode as new. Oddly, though, it does NOT include any ep identifiers. The one that recorded last week said it was s6/e6 and this one says nothing. Next week's says it's s6/e7. Maybe that's what they did to the guide data to ensure it got picked up properly...


My ToDo has it as well, and the episode is listed as #606.


----------



## stevewjackson

IDSmoker said:


> My ToDo has it as well, and the episode is listed as #606.


I'm not seeing anything saying "#606" anywhere, which reads like an episode number. I have a Premiere XL in HDUI, and no indication exists as of this moment as to which season/episode this one is. But next week's episode clearly says it's Season 6 Episode 7.


----------

